

Ask HN: Why did my "Ask HN: Review my Product: DropClock.com" disappear - boonez123

Just wondering.... Seems weird.
======
canatan01
It's not gone. I just saw it on <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3855262>

------
boonez123
I can't see it. By the time I hit page 5 I see that the items are about a
month old.

It's fine if this is a glitch however if this is part of a human filter or
otherwise, I would clearly classify this as a bug.

------
ig1
The rankings on self-posts have always been screwy, often you'll see old posts
popping back on the front /ask page.

------
boonez123
Back now. #11.

------
mvasilkov
Magic!

